# Electric fencer damaged by thunderstorm?



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Although fence chargers are pretty rugged, they do have electronic components that can be damaged in thunderstorms, and they don't last forever. It's certainly possible.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

They make lightning protectors (surge protectors) just for that sort of thing. I learned the hard way myself, many years ago. Some units have fuses, check yours before buying a new one.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks I'll check it out. I'm really bummed out because I just bought the thing- it was brand new, in the unopened box, for $60.00 at a pawn shop. The original price tag said $145.00, so I got a heck of a deal. Now I suppose I'll have to pay full price for one! (hopefully it's just a fuse though).


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I had one die after a nasty storm too.


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

*Just lost both of mine about 2 weeks asgo on a storm*

Both of my chargers went during a storm. mine were 15 mile chargers from I think the name is Patriot. they were excellent fence chargers and at 89.00 each from the manufacturer they were not cheap. i will look for a fuse in them i was thinking of getting them fixed by the mfg. 
good luck.
WAF


----------

